# 1997 Litespeed Catalyst ?.



## Flying Irishman

Looking to purchase a 1997 Litespeed Catalyst. Does anyone own or have experience with this frame ?. Weight,ride quality,value etc... 

Thanks for any help you can provide,


----------



## Juanmoretime

*If the price is right.*

The frame you are considering was Litespeed's bottom of the line although that doesn't make it a bad frame just more plain round tubes that are straight gauge. Very similar to the Classic with dull brushed fiinish. What are you intending to do with it? It could be an inexpensive race bike or an all arounder provided it fits you and your weight. If you are a big guy it probably will be a noodle since the tubes just aren't that big on it. 

If the fit is right and you can take it for an extended test ride that might best answer whether you should buy it or not.


----------

